# UK Debt/Credit Score - Moving to Republic of Ireland



## george_bush (7 Mar 2007)

Hi,

  This is my first post on here and as expected I, like many others have a few problems with credit, debt and of course collections. If anyone can help point me in the right direction where I can get some advice online or from a group I’d really appreciate it. I’ll keep it short and to the point.

  I acquired about 10K (GPB) in debt through unsecured loans and a MBNA credit card. I obtained this debt in the North of Ireland, through UK lenders. I’ve moved to Florida in 2005 and stopped repaying as I couldn’t due to immigration costs, lack of funds and unemployment. I intend to return to Ireland (the Republic) next year to live with my wife. I intend to start sorting out my debts in the North while I’m still in the US (now that I have a job) before I return.

  My question really is will my debt from the North of Ireland follow me to the Republic  of Ireland when I move back? I’ll be honest... I’ve absolutely no intention of telling my creditors that I’ve moved to the Republic when I return. Will my bad credit score follow me to the Republic from the North?

  Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## BrenG (8 Mar 2007)

Hi George. It's good to know that a distinguisged American such as yourself is moving to Ireland. Seriously, in response to your query the answer would be no. north and South are sparate jurisdictions and given that there is no real way of identifying you from an address you will open up with a clean credit record here.


----------



## Flick (8 Mar 2007)

Hi George,

Lets just say i was in a similar situation to yourself a few years ago !!
Previous poster is right, the debt will not follow you. 
It certainly didn't follow me or stop me getting and paying off a car loan.

All the best on the move


----------



## Gulliver (8 Mar 2007)

Wouldn't fully agree - many UK instutions have tracing agents here who are very effective.  If you are obviously Irish (name like Murphy, etc.) one of the tracing agents in Ireland will have your name on their list.


----------



## george_bush (9 Mar 2007)

Thanks all for the responces! 

 Well.. I have to live somewhere when I’m out of office. Might as well go to Ireland, I could get a cheap flight into Shannon  then vanish.. like the Iraqi WMD’s..

  All jokes aside.. So it looks like I could repay my creditors in the North maybe setup a PO Box over the border (in the North) and make payments to them. All the while I could start with a clean slate in the Republic. That’s great news, I’m glad there’s a way to start over and fix the mess I have.


----------



## george_bush (9 Mar 2007)

Gulliver said:


> Wouldn't fully agree - many UK instutions have tracing agents here who are very effective.  If you are obviously Irish (name like Murphy, etc.) one of the tracing agents in Ireland will have your name on their list.



 Luckily for me I have a typically Irish first name and a not so Irish last name, both together I’ve not seen before. Being traced isn’t anything I’ll be worried about as I intend to repay the creditors after negotiating some form of settlement. I’m just not telling them that I’ll actually won’t be living in the North I’ll use a PO Box if I can. I just wanted to protect my virgin credit in the Republic from being tore apart by greedy collection agencies.


----------

